# Have You Tried Anything Adventurous?



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

Personally I haven't I like my feet on the ground, Believe me I didn't even fly anywhere untill the late 90's 
However my hubby is more adventurous , The enclosed photo is him on a paid walking tour, in Surfers Paradise
Queensland, on top of the Q1 Building, You pay for the tour and are taken up to the 77 th floor by lift, You are then taken on the Outside of the building, by the tour guide, you then climb the steps to the top of the building
As it  happened hubby was the only one on the tour that morning so he had the guide all to himself to ask questions ...
Nooooo way would I ever do it Would you or have you done anything daring ....like this 
Oh the tour guide took the photo ... and you have to pay for them if you want them ..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 29, 2015)

Last time I did anything exciting was two years ago when I went ziplining. I'd do it again and again and again. There's nothing like the view from treetops!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2015)

Kadee, Your hubby has more ba.....er, NERVE than I have!   I can't STAND heights; unless I'm flying.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

I"m like you Falcon I can't stand heights but I'm ok flying and strangely enough I'm fine paragliding but then I'm attached with a guy rope to a speedboat...


TBH Kadee..I am as adventurous as I can be, have been all of my life....I love it,  where opportunity and finances allow I will do just about anything that's dare-devil...as long as it doesn't involve heights...


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

It makes me break out in a sweat just looking at photo, The building has a glass roof so I could see him climbing the steps on the outside 
One of the mountains in the background is called Mount Warning,, it is the First Place in Australia to see the sun every day,
hubby plans on climbing that this year when we are up there for a month..in the winter 

Oh Morning Holly ...


http://www.mtwarningrainforestpark.com/the-experience


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

Evening Kadee..nearly bedtime here..


Yes as you know I've already seen that picture of Mr Kadee, and it certainly made my legs go to water looking at it the first time... *yikes*


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Evening Kadee..nearly bedtime here..
> 
> 
> Yes as you know I've already seen that picture of Mr Kadee, and it certainly made my legs go to water looking at it the first time... *yikes*


Yes this ones a little Differnt ftom the other one I posted ( he was not hanging out like that)

Its 9.50 am here


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes in the first one you showed me it didn't look like he was strapped in which made it look a lot more terrifying ...I can see he was more safe in this one, altho' I still wouldn't ever do that.. 

almost 30 minutes past midnight here (monday morning)


----------



## drifter (Mar 29, 2015)

The most adventurous thing I've done is walk down the driveway barefoot to get the paper. I'm afraid of everything.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 29, 2015)

I did many very daring things, when I was younger.  Thinking back, I am amazed that I have lived this long.  The last daring thing I have experienced was two years ago...at 79.  I rode through a forest, with a friend's husband, on the back of big Harley.  She would not even try it.  It was soooo exhilirating ! ! !   Made me wonder why I had never tried it before.  If I were younger, I think I would buy a bike...even if it was a trike.  LOL   
Although I have parachuted, out of planes, I do not think I would attempt the climb your husband did, Kadee.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 29, 2015)

No more adventures for me, thanks. I did enough reckless, dangerous stuff when I was young and survived, don't want to press me luck.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm with you, Cookie. It's a miracle I am alive. Appreciate the gift.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 29, 2015)

One of the things I was always taught by my dad was to fear nothing.  It's what gave me the courage to start my own business, it's what gave me the courage to get involved in politics, and it's what gave me the courage to learn to skydive a few years ago.
Life is short-you can live it wrapped in a self imposed protective bubble or live it to the fullest with the courage to do push yourself to the limits.  I've always preferred the limits.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2015)

DoItMySelf, what a wonderful gift your father gave you! He must have loved you very much.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Kadee, Your hubby has more ba.....er, NERVE than I have!   I can't STAND heights; unless I'm flying.


I'm with you Falcon my height limit  is a chair ...


----------



## Laurie (Mar 30, 2015)

Does getting married count?

Biggest (and best) adventure of mu particular life!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I did many very daring things, when I was younger.  Thinking back, I am amazed that I have lived this long.  The last daring thing I have experienced was two years ago...at 79.  I rode through a forest, with a friend's husband, on the back of big Harley.  She would not even try it.  It was soooo exhilirating ! ! !   Made me wonder why I had never tried it before.  If I were younger, I think I would buy a bike...even if it was a trike.  LOL
> Although I have parachuted, out of planes, I do not think I would attempt the climb your husband did, Kadee.



My Hero Nona ...I'm up for anything, and despite my fear of heights I've always wanted to Sky Dive or parachute from a Plane, I'd love to do it (my daughter has) but I don't think it will ever happen but you never know....and Nona...I'm stunnned, stunned I tell ya..79????? was that a typo??..I cannot believe you're 81 are you serious?????!! WoW!! you look fantastic!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Does posting here count?


----------



## Kadee (Mar 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Does posting here count?


I think just having the nerve to sign up to a forum is an adventure, it's not really like me to sign up to a fourm ( not involved in Facebook) but don't try kicking me out as im not going anywhere, love it on here playing games and "talking " to other members ....... ..:grin:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> My Hero Nona ...I'm up for anything, and despite my fear of heights I've always wanted to Sky Dive or parachute from a Plane, I'd love to do it (my daughter has) but I don't think it will ever happen but you never know....and Nona...I'm stunnned, stunned I tell ya..79????? was that a typo??..I cannot believe you're 81 are you serious?????!! WoW!! you look fantastic!!



Same here.  I'm afraid of heights but I have the urge to sky dive with a buddy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

I've done adventurous things but not physical things like bungee jump.  Unless you count going for wildlife walks at dawn with cape buffalo, zebra, hyenas, and warthogs etc surrounding us.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 30, 2015)

I forgot about the ghost tour we did at Port Arthur Tasmania , in 2000 , think that was fairly adventurous for ME ...normally I would not even consider a Ghost Tour.
http://www.portarthur.org.au


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> I forgot about the ghost tour we did at Port Arthur Tasmania , in 2000 , think that was fairly adventurous for ME ...normally I would not even consider a Ghost Tour.
> http://www.portarthur.org.au



Is that the old prison?  We did a tour of an old prison in Tasmania which was on a shore.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 30, 2015)

Riding in a gondola up Whiteface mountain. I hate heights and I did it on a dare. It was real windy that day which added to my fear. Once I got to the top and started to calm down, I realized I had to go back down. I did it and it's over with. No mountains in Florida, thank God.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

No Mountains in Florida?... please excuse my US geographical ingorance but I didn't know that....I luuurve mountains, canyons and lagoons...I don't think I'll ever be paying a visit to Florida...shame!!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 30, 2015)

Sugarloaf mountain is the highest in Florida. 312 feet. In New York, where I am from, that would be a bump in the road.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 30, 2015)

Ther's adventure, and there's foolhardiness, not a lot of people know that  (as Michael Caine may say) so think carefully about your next adventure, as it's easy to break a hip, and even a neck!I definitely have a think these days before I do something, but am not afraid of heights, only of constricted places.


----------



## Bee (Mar 30, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Does getting married count?
> 
> Biggest (and best) adventure of mu particular life!



Yes definitely Laurie, good to hear you say it was your biggest and best adventure.


----------



## Lon (Mar 30, 2015)

I have done the Bungy Jump in New Zealand, Zip Lining in Costa Rica, Skuba Dived 150 ft Great White Wall Fiji, White Water Rafting Force 4 New Zealand













fiji


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Forgot about white water rafting.  Done lots of that.  I chickened out of a gorge jump in South Africa but my DH, his daughter and her fiance' did it.  Lots of screaming.  Will will do ziplining when we go back to Thailand.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 30, 2015)

Lon said:


> I have done the Bungy Jump in New Zealand, Zip Lining in Costa Rica, Skuba Dived 150 ft Great White Wall Fiji, White Water Rafting Force 4 New Zealand


Lon, how long ago did you do all this?   All amazing.....













fiji[/QUOTE]


----------



## ndynt (Mar 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> No Mountains in Florida?... please excuse my US geographical ingorance but I didn't know that....I luuurve mountains, canyons and lagoons...I don't think I'll ever be paying a visit to Florida...shame!!


Florida is formed on coral rock, vs the rocks and stones from the ice age....so, the land is basically flat. Love to go Ocala, for they do have some rolling hills.  We do not even have rocks, have to make our own out of concrete. LOL


----------



## ndynt (Mar 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> My Hero Nona ...I'm up for anything, and despite my fear of heights I've always wanted to Sky Dive or parachute from a Plane, I'd love to do it (my daughter has) but I don't think it will ever happen but you never know....and Nona...I'm stunnned, stunned I tell ya..79????? was that a typo??..I cannot believe you're 81 are you serious?????!! WoW!! you look fantastic!!


Why thank you, Holly.  It is just the wrinkles are not visible in pictures :wink1:  Jumping out of planes was a long time ago, when I was taking flying lessons.   Afraid my brave things were not as physical as those of you all.   Rather things like taking Black service wives to register to vote. Arguing for their rights, in a very segregated southern town, before the civil rights marches.  Going into wooded homeless camps, looking for Vietnam vets, that missed their anti-psychotic shots...or to give tb shots, after even male nurses refused to do it. Going into crime ridden public housing, in the middle of the night. Walking through gangs, to attend a death.   Having interracial foster children, before it was accepted, in segregated communities.  I do not know if I was brave or just stupid ;(


----------



## Kadee (Mar 30, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Is that the old prison?  We did a tour of an old prison in Tasmania which was on a shore.


Yes it is I put a link in post that will take you to more information, It is sadly also the place that madman shot and killed 35 innocent men woman and children.


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm not climbing any tall buildings. The most adventurous thing I have ever done was 4 wheeling around some cliffs in the mountains of Colorado. Had a tour guide and it was fun, but no guard rails on the mountain cliffs that we went around. I wouldn't do it today.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Why thank you, Holly.  It is just the wrinkles are not visible in pictures :wink1:  Jumping out of planes was a long time ago, when I was taking flying lessons.   Afraid my brave things were not as physical as those of you all.   Rather things like taking Black service wives to register to vote. Arguing for their rights, in a very segregated southern town, before the civil rights marches.  Going into wooded homeless camps, looking for Vietnam vets, that missed their anti-psychotic shots...or to give tb shots, after even male nurses refused to do it. Going into crime ridden public housing, in the middle of the night. Walking through gangs, to attend a death.   Having interracial foster children, before it was accepted, in segregated communities.  I do not know if I was brave or just stupid ;(



Well  I hope this is not toe curlingly embarrassing for you Nona but  what an incredible lady you are ... a brave , adventurous, tenacious activist.....and modest to boot... ... My goodness what a full and interesting life you've led,,I wish I could lay claim to  even half of of your achievements


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Sugarloaf mountain is the highest in Florida. 312 feet. In New York, where I am from, that would be a bump in the road.



We've got bigger hills than that even in and around our little English  Village..


----------



## Kadee (Mar 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> We've got bigger hills than that even in and around our little English  Village..


Mount Warning in Queesland is 1,156 Mtrs .. Or 3, 793  Foot ...
Hubby plans on climbing it this year while we are there in August .


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Yes it is I put a link in post that will take you to more information, It is sadly also the place that madman shot and killed 35 innocent men woman and children.



Yes, looked through my flickr albums and it was Port Arthur.  I must have heard about the massacre while there but had forgotten.  It was 2009 we were there.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 31, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, looked through my flickr albums and it was Port Arthur.  I must have heard about the massacre while there but had forgotten.  It was 2009 we were there.
> 
> View attachment 16523


I heard on the radio the anniversary date is coming up at end of April, of the mass MURDER,he has been demanding special privileges, in the prison ,, What a creep


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> I heard on the radio the anniversary date is coming up at end of April, of the mass MURDER,he has been demanding special privileges, in the prison ,, What a creep



How does he deserve any privileges??!!


----------



## jujube (Apr 7, 2015)

I just did.  I went on my first balloon ride.  We lifted off before dawn and floated over Capadoccia, Turkey


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

How fun! I'd love to do that!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 7, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Florida is formed on coral rock, vs the rocks and stones from the ice age....so, the land is basically flat. Love to go Ocala, for they do have some rolling hills.  We do not even have rocks, have to make our own out of concrete. LOL



Yeah, but Florida has gigantic bugs, 'gator wrasslin' and neat hurricanes! 

Plus, you could always go skinny-dipping in the Everglades ...


----------



## Laurie (Apr 8, 2015)

jujube said:


> I just did.  I went on my first balloon ride.  We lifted off before dawn and floated over Capadoccia, Turkey



Over   Capadoccia?

That really is adventurous!


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-30512894


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, but Florida has gigantic bugs, 'gator wrasslin' and neat hurricanes!
> 
> Plus, you could always go skinny-dipping in the Everglades ...



Is skinny dipping in the Everglades the reason your voice is so high?

I've been kayaking in the Gulf where gators were known to be around somewhere.  How I agreed to this I'll never know.  My DH is fearless. 
This the sign next to where we launched:






And the jump at Oribi Gorge in South Africa that I chickened out of


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I just tried some cheese from Oz!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I just tried some cheese from Oz!



OMG Ralphy, you are sooooo brave!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes, I am a macho man...


----------



## Kadee (Apr 8, 2015)

Well , Ralphy ......Bet you have never tasted cheese that is so tasty before  :laugh:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am living dangerously by trying cheddar cheese from all over the world, but I am tough enough to take it.  Just call me Crocodile Ralphy...


----------



## Kadee (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh OK can we have a photo so we can form our own opinion. if you are as tough a OUR PAUL HOGAN Crocodile Dundee ..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

You certainly can have a photo for a small cost to cover shipping and handling...


----------



## Laurie (Apr 8, 2015)

The best cheddar cheese in the world is Black Diamond from Ontario!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Orkney Cheddar from Scotland is a very good cheese!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am brave but not brave enough to try anything from Scotland...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I am brave but not brave enough to try anything from Scotland...



What was it you were saying about _us_ not having good taste?  How about some whisky, oatcakes, shortbread, haddock, haggis, tablet?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Please, life is too short.  Do you make gin?  I might deign to try a sip...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Please, life is too short.  Do you make gin?  I might deign to try a sip...



Had to google it, but it looks like a lot of gin is made in Scotland.  

http://www.visitscotland.com/about/food-drink/drink/gin

Do you actually know what all the foods I named are?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am restocking my gin supply today and look for a Scottish gin, and if they don't I will demand that they do!  Cheers!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I am restocking my gin supply today and look for a Scottish gin, and if they don't I will demand that they do!  Cheers!



Bottoms up!  No, not _that _bottom.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

No problem, I don't plan to moon them unless they give me a hard time...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2015)

Ralphy, there is nothing polite to say about that comment! Please, will you share your gin? I will bring some home-made peach pie, and lasagne.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 8, 2015)

As George Thorogood sings it, I drink alone, but you are welcome to send the goodies.  Thanks...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2015)

I love that song. Love the blues.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Had to google it, but it looks like a lot of gin is made in Scotland.
> 
> http://www.visitscotland.com/about/food-drink/drink/gin
> 
> Do you actually know what all the foods I named are?



Cameron Brig not only makes large amounts of "London" gin, but it also makes most of the UK's vodka.

It also has the oldest pot still in Scotland, much to the disgust of the Highland distilleries!


----------



## GeneMO (Apr 9, 2015)

Bowhunter, Certified Scuba diver, Skydiver, pilot.   Other than that, nothing special.

Gene


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Over   Capadoccia?
> 
> That really is adventurous!
> 
> ...



It was worth it.


----------

